# ingredients for bread long team storage



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm only starting out in my prepping journey and to me i feel the ability to make bread is very important. I have a large amount of 5gal mylar bags with oxygen absorbers and food grade buckets to store. Id like to ask the experts what is the best way to store long term ingredients to make bread.

Thank you

BNM


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Here be my recipe, adds a bit a flavour an hardtack should keep many years, specially ifin yall put it in a vac bag. That was there intent, a bread what would travel on ship an store fer a real long time. I use a biscuit cutter ta make mine.

2 Cup flour
1 Cup Water (actually more)
1 tsp salt
2 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp greek seasonin

Mixed it all tagether until the dough weren't real sticky, rolled out ta 3/8 inch thick an cut em with a biscuit cutter. Then poked holes in em with a fork an baked at 375° fer 30 minutes each side. I then rebaked em at 275° fer 30 minutes each side. Vac bagged an ready ta store. I did eat one an they got real good taste to em.

I've made lots a these. They used em on ships an such an kept fer years stored in a wood barrel. Stored in a vac bag I'd say they last ferever.

They will break teath, I'd soak em in some coffee, in a soup er even water ta soften em up a bit. But they be the longest storage bread I know of.


----------



## Apocalesquire (Dec 29, 2012)

Take an idea from one of the few rugged individualist Pro-NRA preppers who also happens to be Jewish. Use a 5,000 year old recipe -- Mahtza. The ancient Israelites removed the yeast to keep the bread from rising so that it's compact yet has the same amount of calories. Also the shelf life is WAY longer.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well BNM the main ingredients in bread are flour salt sugar and yeast. For salt n sugar just buy it in bags and keep the critters outta the sugar. The salt is fine. Nothing eats salt only and lives. Yeast is tougher because it works better if kept refridgerated. Costco sells 2 lb vacuum sealed yeast bags that are good for around 2 years so that helps. As far as flour buy wheat berries. When sealed properly they will last for a couple thousand years. Seriously! They found wheat berries sealed and buried with egyptian pharoh's and it still sprouted. You also need a grinder but there are plenty to pick from. I bought a hand grinder and it works great. Be prepared for a completely different bread flavor. Store bought flour removes the germ and bran so the flour lasts longer. With fresh ground wheat flour your bread will not be nearly as fluffy but in my opinion tastes far far better. There are a few good links here as far as recipes for fresh ground flour go. Not sure where you're located but I bought wheat montana wheat berries. Mostly the gold brand but some red chief for a darker wheatier flavor. So that's what I did and its been great for me!


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Wheat berries cook into a tasty breakfast cereal too. I add a little cinnamon, nutmeg, a handful of raisins or other dried fruit and have a hearty breakfast.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

BNMdub said:


> I'm only starting out in my prepping journey and to me i feel the ability to make bread is very important. I have a large amount of 5gal mylar bags with oxygen absorbers and food grade buckets to store. Id like to ask the experts what is the best way to store long term ingredients to make bread.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> BNM


Store both red and white wheat, have a wheat grinder to make flour. Flour has a short shelf life.

2 # vacuum packed packets of yeast from Costco or Sam's will store in your freezer for a long time. I am using some that is more than 10 years old and it is still working fine.

Salt and sugar just need to be kept dry. I keep mine in 5 gallon buckets. Since sugar is not that healthy, very few vermin will bother it. I have no problems with mice in my house, so that might be a problem but I am not sure of that. Vermin usually like healthier goods such as whole wheat. Bread can be made with honey also.

Some recipes call for butter, oil or shortening. Crisco has the longest shelf life of all, although it is not my favorite.

The adage, store what you eat and eat what you store will help you to know what is working for you. Practice making bread now and keep at it. You may have some failures. Everyone does.

There are two more additives that you can use to help your bread lighter and rise better. One is called dough enhancer and the other is valled vital wheat gluten. I have never used either of these, but have read that others have and that is makes for a better bread. I don't know.

Start baking bread. I grew up in a house where we had homemade bread. There was a large batch made and it was used to make a large batch of cinnamon rolls, some loaves of bread, some rolls, and some fried bread. It was usually made with white flour, and toward the end of the week, it still made great toast.

I don't bake that often anymore, but love good homemade bread. I often use a breadmaker to mix, and sometimes to bake.

Google bread recipes and keep trying them. Many prepper sites have bread recipes.


----------



## thenance007 (Oct 8, 2012)

For that time when yeast has expired and no longer available, store a cookbook on sourdough with instructions for making starter. Basically, you just mix up a slurry of flour and water and let it sit uncovered so that wild yeasts fall into it and make a yeast starter. After you have a good one going, you just make your bread, keeping back a bit of the starter, adding more flour and water, and keep it going. Realize that each batch of starter will be different, depending on the yeasts that fall into it. I suspect it will become a trade item, with people trading their favorites.

The vital wheat gluten mentioned above is only really useful if you use all purpose flour instead of bread flour--the extra gluten gives it that chewy texture you want in bread rather than a cakey texture. Too much, though, and it gets a gooey texture. Whole wheat will have enough gluten you won't have to worry.


----------



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you all so much for you're input. It is all truly appreciated.

BNM


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

http://archive.org/details/dixiecookbook00wilcgoog

Book published in 1885 and tells how to make yeast.


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

here is ways to make yeast

http://readynutrition.com/resources/survival-food-series-3-ways-to-naturally-make-yeast_02032011/


----------

